#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-28
<elias_a> Olisiko tietoa helpoimmasta tavasta tehdä Libreoffice writer-asiakirjasta useammalle sivulle suurennettu printti? Engl. tile printing siis kyseessä.
<tale> elias_a: Muistelen postscriptille olleen sovelluksia jotka suurensi usealle arkille, ja tulostin ne arkit sitten teipattavaksi yhteen.
<tale> elias_a: http://www.inkguides.com/eps-postscript-poster.asp
<tale> Libreofficen saa tulostamaan Postscript-tiedoston, sitten se tuohon poster-ohjelmalle.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos. Mennään tuolla.
<puhuri> elias_a: pakettina löytyy pdfposter ja poster
<elias_a> puhuri: Kiitos!
<Mikaela> kuvittelenko vain vai lopetettiinko partner repo joskus?
<elias_a> Ei lopetettu. Siellä ei vain ole välttämättä samoja softia kuin aiemmin.
<Mikaela> ok
<elias_a> puhuri: En saanut muuten toimimaan pdfposteria enkä posteria.
<elias_a> puhuri: Minulla oli LO:n Writerilla tehty A3-kokoinen dokumentti, josta tein Writerilla PDF-tiedoston.
<elias_a> PDF avautui ihan ok Evincellä. Kumpikin noista ehdottamistasi softista jätti jostain syystä tekstin kokonaan pois kahdelle A4-arkille jaetusta tiedostosta. Sivun alakulmassa oleva logo kyllä asemoitui oikein.
<elias_a> Ei ollut aikaa tapella tapauksen kanssa enempää, joten en tiedä mistä ongelma johtuu.
<puhuri> elias_a: tulisi lähinnä mieleen joku fonttiongelma, mutta en ole LO:n tuottamaa possua katsonut.
<puhuri> Tuo poster kyllä teki A4-kokoisilla paperiella A0-kokoisen tästä http://puhuri.iki.fi/src/ps/360-cmr.ps
<puhuri> joka siis ei sisällä mitään DSC-kommentteja
<Tekno> iltaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-29
<tale> elias_a: Voisi toimia paremmin jos teet LO:ssa PostScript-tiedoston eikä PDF:ää.
<elias_a> tale: Pitääpä koittaa. En ole tutkaillut miten moinen vienti toimii.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-31
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Hugo
<StockAntenna> fiksun oloinen softa
<Thaurwylth> Ooooh.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-01
<Iltsu> joo kattelin vierest ku kaveri teki mein sivuja tolla
<Iltsu> tykkäsin
<Thaurwylth> Miten hidasta se pyynnöstä generoiminen muuten on? Varmaankin hidasta, kun on modernina aikakautena monesti mietityttänyt, miten hemmetissä nettisivujen lataaminen voi nykyään olla semmoista jähimistä.
<tale> Thaurwylth: Tarkoitatko Joomlan ja Wordpressin kaltaisia webbisivuja? Ne kyllä kuormittaa webbipalvelinta, kun tietokannasta haetaan sisältö ja rakennetaan HTML siitä sekä ympätään CSS mukaan.
<puhuri> Etuna on tietenkin, että ei tarvitse serverillä olla muuta kuin web-serveri eli tarvitse niin huolehtia php:n, sisällönhallintajärjestelmän (joomla, wp) sekä niiden pluginien turvallisuudesta.
<Tomin> huono puoli tuollaisessa on, ettei mitään interaktiivisia ominaisuuksia ole valmiina. Tosin Hugoon saa helposti esim. Disqusin kommentointia varten, mutta itse en kyllä tykkää sellaisista. Jotain mitä voi itse hostata voisin harkita. Käytin viime vuonna (hö höö) tuota Hugoa jonkin verran.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-02
<mxO> moi, osaako joku auttaa miksei mun 2560x1440 resoluutio oo valittavana?
<hahlo> mikä näytönohjain?
<mxO> gtx 570 nvidialt
<mxO> http://pastebin.com/3Va8dgyE taa on mita xrandr sanoo
<mjr> arvaan että syy on tuossa "HDMI"-kohdassa
<mxO> hm?
<mxO> HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 598mm x 336mm
<mjr> löysin randomarvostelun ko. näytönohjaimesta, joka vahvisti epäilyä: "Vasemmalta oikealle lueteltuna liitinrivistöstä löytyy 1920×1080-resoluutioon kykenevä 1.4a-standardin mukainen mini-HDMI-liitin ja kaksi kaksilinkkistä DVI-liitintä, jotka kykenevät siirtämään näytölle maksimissaan 2560×1600-resoluutiosta kuvaa."
<mjr> toivottavasti näytössä on dual link dvi, sit saat sillä täyden reson
<mxO> mm
<mxO> windowsin puolella on kyl 2560
<mxO> ja ei ooo mini hdmi
<mxO> ja 1 dvi
<mxO> :p
<mjr> aha, ehkä se on sit joku hieman eri malli kuitenkin
<hahlo> vaikuttaako tuossa ajuri?
<ninnnu> Wikipedia koittaa kyl sanoa että HDMI 1.4:llä saa kulkemaan parhaimmillaan 4096x21160 (24Hz)
<mxO> pystyyko xorg.conf jotenki sen laittamaan?
<mjr> mut jos se windowsin puolella suostuu tuuppaamaan hdmi.stä tota resoa niin kai se liitin kykenee, varmaan siis ajurikysymys
<mjr> ootko kokeillut sekä vapaata nouveauta että poroajuria
<mxO> mmh
<mxO> latasin nvidian sivuilta jonku .run scriptin
<mjr> ...
<mxO> joka siis tuli kun valitsin 500> ajurin
<ninnnu> ei.
<mxO> oletin et olis ollu ok mut ei vissii
<mxO> jahas nonii
<mjr> huono idea lähtökohtaisesti
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<mjr> parempi käyttää noita ubuntulle paketoituja kuten ninnnu neuvoi
<mxO> joo
<mxO> oletin siis etta nvidialt olis ollu sivuilt suoraa toimiva paketti
<mxO> mut tas piti vissii tietaa jotain
<ninnnu> Ei olla enää Windows-maailmassa jossa softat ja ajurit haetaan tarkkuusklikkaamalla Googlen avulla
<mxO> joo ei tietenkaa
<mxO> mut siis ennenkin ollut ajurin kanssa ongelmia tal samal nayttiksel
<mxO> mut tahan asti oon ollu valittamatta koska hd reso riitti
<mjr> (vaikka se hdmi toimiskin muuten tolla resolla niin jos ei nvidian omatkaan ajurit kerta tue sitä linuxilla niin se dual link dvi -tökkelin kokeilu vois olla potentiaalisesti palkitsevaa jos sekä näyttis että näyttö tukee)
<mxO> mm
<mxO> mistahan paasee vaihtaa sita resoo vaihteeks, cvt ja xrandr?
<ninnnu> xrandr on ihan hyvä
<mxO> toimispa
<mxO> xrandr: unrecognized option '2560'
<mjr> xrandr toimii ajurin sallimissa rajoissa, tietenkin
<ninnnu> kai oot asentanu sen nvidia-ajurin aptilla ja bootannu?
<mxO> joo niinkuin neuvoit
<mjr> jos se ei tarjoa sitä täyttä resoa suoraan niin tuskin sitä saa ympättyä
<mjr> eiks tolle paketille pitänyt vielä jälkikäteen sanoa sudo nvidia-xconfig (tms)
<mjr> en oo kyl varma olisko nvidia jo luopunut xorg.confn tarpeesta
<mjr> jälkijunassa ne ainakin oli, mutta ehkä
<mxO> naanko jostian mika driver on atm kaytossa?
<mxO> ja pitaako mun poistaa sen minka asensin niiden sivulta?
<mxO> software & updates on ainakion aika monta
<mjr> ei voi tietää mitä se käsin asentamasi on mennyt laittelemaan mihinkin ja miten se poistetaan
<mjr> sopii toivoa että paketista laitettu on ylikirjoittanut sen tarvittavilta osin
<mxO> mm nii
<mxO> en ainakaan pysty valitsemaan / vaihtamaan additional drivers valilehdesta
<mxO> vaik otankin jonkun muun nii se hyppaa takaisin siihen aikaisempaan
<mjr> mitenhän tuon parhaiten tarkistaisi, varmaan glxinfo|grep vendor
<mjr> jos opengl on nvidialta niin varmaan se poroajuri on sit käynnissä
<mxO> ...foo: NVIDIA Corporation
<mxO> x3
<mjr> no ei se sitten ainakaan nouveau ole
<mjr> jos ei tarjoa kunnon resoa niin ei ole ketään muuta sit enää osoitella kuin nvidia
<mjr> on muillakin näköjään ollut ongelmia saada nvidiasta yli-fullhd-resoja hdmi:stä: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/537202/linux/4k-resolution-over-hdmi-with-linux-driver/
<mxO> joo, oon lukenu varmaa 40 eri topikkii ennen kun tanne irkkiin tulin
<mjr> suosittelisin edelleen kokeilemaan sitä dual link dvi:tä
<mxO> isoin ongelma (ehka) on kun en oo 100% varma miten sita xorg.conf sorkitaan
<mxO> ei oo kaapelia :T
<mjr> (kaapelin pitää olla nimenomaan dual link)
<mxO> hirveesti saa kylla saataa :|
<mxO> oliskohan se helpompi jos laitan sen vaa integroituun nayttikseen
<mxO> en kylla tiia
<mjr> Vähän riippuu, en usko että intergoidut keskimäärin tukee parempia resoja hdmi:llä myöskään mutta saattaahan ne. Ei niissä displayporttia ollut...
<mxO> siis hdmi yli yritan, en display portin yli :)
<mjr> niin niin, mut kun luulen että se on turhaa yrittämistä niin ehdottelen muuta
<mxO> aa nii
<mxO> juuh, nyt tais menna vaha pyllyllee kun ainoo reso 800x600 :d
<Thaurwylth> Entäs onko näillä eri nvidia-[xxx] paketeilla eroja?
<Thaurwylth> Ennen oli muistaakseni erikseen myös sellaisia nv-[xxx] paketteja, mutta niitä ei näemmä ole enää ainakaan packages.ubuntu.comin mukaan.
<ninnnu> eri versioita ja sit muut härpäkkeet
<ninnnu> paketin kuvauksessa lukee mitä ne on
<Thaurwylth> 11:56:25  ninnnu > Wikipedia koittaa kyl sanoa että HDMI 1.4:llä saa kulkemaan parhaimmillaan 4096x21160 (24Hz)   <== Tähän muuten semmoinen juttu, että ehkäpä sen noin saa toimimaan, mutta eikös alle 30 Hz päivitys ole aika ankean näköistä ihan käytettävyyden kannalta?
<ninnnu> videot on 24fps
<ninnnu> = hz
<Thaurwylth> Siihen aikaan, kun oli useita erinimisiä pakettilinjoja noissa Nvidian ajureissa, niin niistä pari oli ihan oikeasti eri paketteja. Tietyn ikäisiä kortteja ei saanut ollenkaan toimimaan toisella paketilla. Tästä olen maininnut aiemminkin.
<ninnnu> Juu näin on
<Thaurwylth> Hyvä juttu, jos nykyään on niin, että riittää asentaa tuo nvidia-current.
<ninnnu> no kortti ei ole niin ikiaikainen että olis tarvinnut pyöräyttää joku spesifi versio (304)
<Tekno_> hei
<Mirv> päivitelty Ubuntu-koneiden saatavuustietoja http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu-laitteet -sivulle. on harmi että mistään Suomessa ei taas voi vaan klikata ostettavaksi, mutta malleja on kyllä saatavilla.
<Mirv> F9 Distribution pitäis saada ottamaan Ubuntu-malleja valikoimiinsa niin homma korjaantuisi itsestään
<StockAntenna> aika ankeaa on, mutta onneksi saa koneita yhä ilman käyttistä
<StockAntenna> jos Delli jostain syystä vetää töpselin seinästä Ubuntulle, niin se on siinä valmiiksi asennettujen osalta
<Mirv> StockAntenna: no kyllä myös HP ja Lenovo myyvät Ubuntulla koneita, kyse on enemmän siitä mitä suomalaiset myyjät haluavat myydä
<Mirv> Dell-koneitakin olisi vähän joka lähtöön mutta Suomesta saa anelemalla vaikka niistä jo Suomi-versiot olemassa
<StockAntenna> ehkä mukana on vähän sitäkin, että Ubuntu tuntuu "oikealta" vain itseasennettuna:)
<Mirv> mulla on aina suuri yleisö mielessä oman itseni lisäksi, plus arvostan itsekin sitä että joku muu on säätänyt laitetuen kuntoon eikä sitä tarvitse itse miettiä. sitä varten ne valmistajat on olemassa.
<Mirv> ja Suomen erityispiirre on se Dellin suhteen että niitä ei saa Delliltä itseltään verkosta, vaan sen sijaan yksi tukkuri määrittää koko Suomen verkkokauppojen Dell-valikoiman kokoonpanon
<Mirv> esim Ruotsissa on tollanen uutuus Ubuntu 14.04:lla joka olis tosi hyvä massamyytäväksi Suomessakin http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bn55203&model_id=inspiron-15-3552-laptop-ubuntu&c=se&l=sv&s=bsd&cs=sebsdt1 - ja sitä saisi tilattua, mutta ei vain ole valikoimissa
<elias_a> Niin... StockAntenna onkin (samanlainen) pervo kuin minä.
<elias_a> Saa lisätä hymiöitä maun mukaan.
<StockAntenna> mut suuri yleisöhän haluaa vangitun käyttiksen "aina"
<elias_a> StockAntenna: No ei siitä esiasennuksesta sitä seuraa.
<Thaurwylth> 18:35:33  ninnnu > videot on 24fps   <== Eikös vanhana katodisädeputkiaikana ollut niin, että tämä vastasi 48 Hz päivitystä, mutta siitä huolimatta alle 65-75 Hz päivitykset tyypillisesti kävivät silmiin?
<ninnnu> Thaurwylth: Kannattaa myös huomata että nykynäytöt ei ole katodisäteitä jolloin ei tule samanlaista välkkymistä
<Thaurwylth> Vaan mikäs siinä aiheutti tuon ylimääräisen välkkymisen? Sen mie tajuan, että puolikkaan viivamäärän piirtäminen aiheuttaa välkkymistä, mutta tuossahan tarvitaan vielä ylimääräistä taajuutta johonkin.
<ninnnu> katodinäytöissä se taajuus on että kui moneen kertaan se katodisäde vetää sen näytön ylhäältä alas
<ninnnu> nykyään kyse kuitenkin on että kuinka usein näytölle saadaan vietyä uusi kuva
<Mirv> StockAntenna: ei ne mitenkään halua, niille ei vaan tarjota muuta, Suomessa
<Mirv> ja sillon kun on ollut tarjontaa periaatteessa niin markkinointia ei ole ollut. ja se on ollut vain se Dell Suomessa, jonka myyntikanavat ovat olleet aika entisaikaan jämähtäneet.
<Tekno> saako täältä apua Mint ongelmiin
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-03
<Tekno> nouveau vai poropietari?
<Tekno> paikalla ketää?
<Mikaela> !mint | Tekno
<lubotu3> Tekno: Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<mxO> pitasko avata threadi melkee ubuntun foorumeille tost 2560x1440 ongelmast :|
<mjr> senkun, mutta ei ne ihmiset paljoa voi nvidian ajurille tehdä
<mjr> voit tietysti kokeilla poistaa sen poroajurin ja katsoa josko nouveau osais, ellet ole kokeillut jo
<mxO> mm
<mxO> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-jotain ?
<mxO> tai siis kun en pysty tuolt additional driversien alt vaihtaa jostian syyst
<mjr> ei sitä voikaan vaihtaa poistamatta
<mjr> (kai)
<mjr> dpkg -l|grep nvidia ja poistelet siitä mitä siellä on
<mjr> (mutta jos se ei toiminut ennen kuin asensit mitään nvidia-ajureita niin tuskin se toimii nytkään)
<mjr> mikä ubuntu-versio muuten
<mxO> 15.10
<mjr> okei, sit ei tarvi ruveta miettimään kernelien päivityksiä varmaan
<mxO> jep, fresh install
<mxO> mut oon miettiny et joudunkohan saataa jotain EDID ja /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mxO> ja eikai xmonad vaikuta tahan ?
<mjr> ei vaikuta
<mxO> hyva :p
<mjr> voithan sä yrittää säätää xorg.conffiin pakotuksia että hdmi:stä yritetään syöttää isompia taajuuksia kuin ajuri raportoi
<mjr> mutta _tuskin se mitään auttaa_
<mjr> pääsisit paremmin tuntipalkoille ostamalla sen dl-dvi-piuhan
<mjr> tai uuden näyttiksen...
<mxO> nii oon miettiny kans et pitasko kavella toho toimistolle ja hakee se piuha vaan
<mxO> -.-
<mxO> nyt kun poistin noi kaikki nvidia juttu nii lahti telkkarikin toimimaan integroidusta nayttiksesta
<mxO> on kylla kummia naa jutut
<mxO> hei taa saattaa toimia
<mxO> meni lapi addmode
<mxO> xrandrilla
<mxO> ehka toimii
<mxO> valuu ulos naytost kyl :D
<mxO> joo ei mitaa chanssii
<Tekno> hei
<Tekno> mit nime ajurimanageri tottelee
<Tekno> hei
<mjr> tarkoitatkohan tota /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<mjr> siellä on se ajurivälilehti
<ninnnu> tai jockey-gtk
<Tekno> noh poistin kaikki nvidiaan liittyvät
<Tekno> jostain syyst kaatuu cinnamon heti käynnikse jälkee
<Tekno> syynä se et asensin suljetut ajurit
<Tekno> näillä avoimil tulee ainaki jotai ihme häröjä kuvaan kokoajan .......
<Tekno> mistä se vois johtua?
<Tekno> vilkahtelee niiku jotain kuvaa ehkä nanosekunni verra ruudus
<Tekno> sillee 6s välein
<Tekno> taian vaihtaa distroo
<sivir> mikä näytönohjain sulla on
<Tekno> Nvidia 7050
<Tekno> kokeilen susea
<sivir> mjoo alkaa olla jo ikää näytönohjaimella, itsekin luovutin ati 4850 tuossa muutama vuosi sitten kun oli tuki lopetettu
<sivir> uudemmilla distroilla ollut kauheaa tappelua vanhempien näyttiksien kanssa että en oo jaksanu edes enää yrittääkkään
<Tekno> eiks ubuntun pitäs olla sopiva VANHOILLE tietokoneille
<Tekno> tai linuxin yleensäki
<Tekno> jos ei ala toimii ni täytyy asentaa takas windows xp
<tale> Tekno: Niinhän se onkin. Mutta Nvidian ajurit ei toimi vanhojen korttien kanssa.
<Mikaela> Ubuntu/Unity alkaa olemaan vähän sopimaton vanhoille koneille, mutta Lubuntu, Ubuntu MATE ja Xubuntu sopivat yhä
<Tekno> onko niis eri ajurit nvidialle
<Tekno> täs fedoras toimii ikkunoiden napsautus
<Tekno> täähä o hyvä
<mjr> vapaa ajuri toimi ihan hyvin pari vuotta sitten 4850:n kanssa, varmaan vieläkin...
<Mikaela> Ne ovat rinnakkaisjakeluita, joten niissä on samat ajurit.
<Tekno> mut höh, ei saa chromiumia fedoralle.
<Tekno> ääööö
<mxO> status paivitys: lahti pelittaa _heti_ ku laitoin dvi piuhan kii verkkokaupast 12e
<Echramath> Windows XP ei sovi enää kuin internetistä eristetyillä muinaislaitteen vieressä väijyville koneille
<mxO> eiks jotkut pankit ja jotkut puolustuvoimat kayta sita
<Mikaela> Ja sairaalat
<mxO> nii joo se
<Iltsu> joomut ne pankit, puolustusvoimat ja sairaalat maksaa Mikrosoftil aika koaa rahaa et päivitykset valuu
<kirvesAxe> ja joku ihan omaks huvikseen asentaa win95:ttä pelikonsoliin
<tathhu_> no miksei
<tathhu_> linuxi ps4'äään
<kirvesAxe> w93 nintendo 3DS:ään
<kirvesAxe> *95
<kirvesAxe> sillai yo dawg, löysin pelikonsolistasi tietoturva-aukon joten asensin sinne ysivitosen
<tathhu_> :D
<puhuri> hyvin voi olla, että joku mittalaite tms. tulee oheistietokoneella, jossa sitten on ollut sen ajan teollisuusstandardia edustava NT tai w95, uudemmissa xp.
<puhuri> Ja valmistajan softa ei tietysti toimi millään toisella tai takaa toimintaa. Siinä sitten on sadan tonnin tai miljoonan laite vanhentuneella käyttiksellä. Ratkaisu on olla pistämättä niitä mihinkään internettiin liitettyyn verkkoon tai palomuurata vahvasti.
<ninnnu> http://www.kernelthread.com/publications/gbaunix/
<elias_a> puhuri: Sama ongelma sairaanhoidossa käytettävissä laitteissa.
<ninnnu> sama ongelma kaikkialla missä käytetään alaspesifisiä softia
<elias_a> No joo, mutta noissa mitta- ja lääkintälaitteissa ongelma on pahempi siksi, että se vanhentuva käyttis-instanssi on osa sitä sertifikaatilla hyväksyttyä laitetta.
<ninnnu> http://www.securityweek.com/serious-security-flaws-found-hospira-lifecare-drug-pumps no, niiden reikien ei välttämättä tarvi olla edes käyttiksessä..
<Tekno> paskoja noi linuxit ku ei toimi
<Tekno> asennnan xp:n takas
<mjr> pidä hauskaa sen kanssa, mutta yleisen internetin terveyden vuoksi suosittelen pitämään sen irti verkosta
<elias_a> Tekno: Niin ja Arch oli jakelun nimi. Niinkö?
<Tekno> kokeilin fedoraa, minttii ja archia
<Tekno> kaikis jotai ongelmaa
<Iltsu> :D
<Iltsu> mä funasin vaihtaa nassin käyttiksen Debianista Freenassiin ja pohtisin et onkohan raidz1 kuin huono idea
<elias_a> Tekno: Eli kaikkia muita paitsi sitä, jonka tukikanavalla olet juuri nyt. :D
<Tekno> niinno ku en tykkää ubuntun käyttöliittymäst
<Tekno> se on enemmä jollekki kosketusnäyttövehkeille
<pesasa> Niinno, Ubuntussa voi käyttää erilaisia käyttöliittymiä.
<Tekno> joo mut sit ei saa enää apuu niin helposti jos on muokannu liikaa
<Tekno> ku se ei o enää pakast vedetty
<Echramath> Xubuntu ftw
<pesasa> Tarkoitan: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu ja saa siihen Maten ja monta muutakin.
<Iltsu> niin siis
<Iltsu> Ubuntuun ei saa apua, kun sitä on säätäny
<Tekno> no mikäs on ubuntu gnomella
<Iltsu> mut sitten Ubuntun tukikanavalta voi kuitenki kysellä apua Archiin ja Fedoraan
<Iltsu> :D
<elias_a> Totta kai!
<pesasa> Ja mää en siis tarkoita vinoilla mitenkään vaan itse käytän KDE:tä. Sama Ubuntu siellä Kubuntussakin on käyttöliittymän alla.
<elias_a> Se on ikkunointitsydeemin ja jakelun ero hankala ymmärtää jos asia on uusi.
<pesasa> Varsinkin, kun noissa ero on vielä vähemmän kuin jakeluissa. Pikemminkin asennuslevykuva / oletuksena asennettavien pakettien setti.
